# Avez vous reçu ca ?



## Marjolaine 1 (Vendredi à 15:03)

Reçu ce matin


----------



## Griselda (Vendredi à 15:04)

non


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Vendredi à 15:05)

Totalement inconnu


----------



## liline17 (Vendredi à 15:06)

non plus et pas tentée, je ne souhaite plus travailler pour des familles à problème


----------



## zabeth 1 (Vendredi à 15:14)

Moi  non plus... !


----------



## Titine15 (Vendredi à 15:17)

Non pas du tout


----------



## nounouflo (Vendredi à 15:18)

Non rien reçu 
Ça dépend peut-être du département


----------



## Nounou 22 (Vendredi à 15:19)

Non rien reçu de ce genre mais en effet je pense que c'est une mesure du département en question


----------



## kikine (Vendredi à 15:20)

non je passe aussi, déjà qu'on est jamais sure d'être payée avec des parents qui travaillent, je ne vais pas multiplier les risques avec des familles a pb...


----------



## Capri95 (Vendredi à 15:27)

Je n'ai rien eu et même je méfie ( pôle emploi + formation ) = gros doute concernant le paiement du salaire par le PE à la fin du mois !
A mes débuts j'ai déjà eu le cas, tout c'est mal terminé "chat échaudé, craint l'eau froide " 😾


----------



## nanny mcfee (Vendredi à 15:37)

j'ai pas compris les messages << parents en formation ou recherche d'emploie = parent à problème>>


----------



## kikine (Vendredi à 15:39)

oui c'est ça en gros et j'en suis désolée
mais perso les parents au chômage ou au RSA je ne prend plus.. j'ai fait je m'en suis mordue les doigts et en plus comme au RSA = insolvable...


----------



## nanny mcfee (Vendredi à 15:45)

je comprend pas de chance @kikine mais je pense que c'est une question d'individu et non de revenu.


----------



## kikine (Vendredi à 15:49)

oui c'est une question d'invidu car même les pe avec de bonne situations soit disant on est pas à l'abri... mais comme on dit chat échaudé craint l'eau froide, maintenant je limite les risques
une de mes voisines a eu le même tour avec des parents envoyé par le CD, elle a jeté l'éponge et a même déménagé


----------



## Petuche (Vendredi à 17:44)

> Pas reçu et je passe mon tour... je veux pas travailler pour des clopinettes...Aucune confiance...


----------



## pommedamour26 (Vendredi à 20:38)

Rien reçu non plus et non merci


----------



## fanny35 (Hier à 09:36)

Bonjour, non reçu


----------



## Chouchou301 (Hier à 09:51)

Non rien reçu


----------



## Griselda (Hier à 13:46)

D'un côté je comprends qu'un couple de Parents dont les 2 doivent partir en formation pour esperer un jour se sortir de la galère ont absolument besoin d'un mode d'accueil.
Je comprends que dans une region si les AMs, libérales, ont le choix seront frileuse à leur faire confiance pour être payées.
Une prime supplémentaire pour cette prise de risque peut encourager les bonnes âmes.
Mais pour moi il serait beaucoup plus profitable qu'alors l'état garantisse le paiement du salaire entier (comme quand une Famille est soutenue financièrement par la PMI: j'ai déjà eut le cas, c'est elle qui m'a payé directement) sans forcément avoir une rallonge qui n'en sera une que si le PE de son côté ne se barre pas sans payer le salaire.
Bref...


----------

